# Older 1132 gearbox oil.



## countryboy9799http://www. (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey guys,

I have an older 1132 that I picked up. Am in the process of changing the auger bearing and want have the gear lube drained out of the gearbox. Looking at a few manuals, I cant find my model because its older but the one I have says to use Lubriplate Mag-1 in one section and 90W in a different section. I picked up some 80-90 GL-5 today and was hoping to use that, now I am wondering if I need grease. The model# is 38090 and SN is 3446 so I am thinking it is one of the earlier ones. It has a briggs on it. Let me know what I should use.

Thanks


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

according to donyboy u can safely use grease 00 if u cant find original spec type


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*80/90 NON SYNTHTIC Gear oil ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## countryboy9799http://www. (Mar 4, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *80/90 NON SYNTHTIC Gear oil ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


That's what I was hoping someone would say! I picked up GL-5, is that okay?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

countryboy9799http://www. said:


> That's what I was hoping someone would say! I picked up GL-5, is that okay?


*Yeah that will work.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## countryboy9799http://www. (Mar 4, 2018)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


Hey there Powershift. Got her running today, new impeller bearing and put some baler belt on the impeller so hopefully it will throw better.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Lets see the old girl you have. 
I frigging love my ol' 1132. Definitely a beast mode machine!!


----------



## countryboy9799http://www. (Mar 4, 2018)

SAVAGE420 said:


> Lets see the old girl you have.
> I frigging love my ol' 1132. Definitely a beast mode machine!!


I'll post some pics later when I get it back together better. Still have a little chute work, tires and carb work to do. I hope it blows good, yesterday I added baler belt to the impeller so hopefully it will blow better, not that it did to bad unless the snow was wet. I didn't get much time to use it last season as I bought it late.


----------

